# Table saw cross sled will not stay square



## buzzsawlouie (Nov 19, 2018)

Being new to this art I decided I need a good table saw sled. With plenty of research I dove in using 1/2 " hardwood ply for the sled, oak runners, and glued two 3/4 ply to make an 1 1/2 fence. Using the principles of this video 



 ("5 cuts to a perfect Cross-cut sled") I have zeroed in to about .00005, which I have to say am a bit proud of based on my skill level! So at this point I have a nice square sled with a fence that has one screw at each end of the fence. As soon as I add a few more screws to really anchor the fence I lose my zero, to as much as 1/8th inch over 10". Reading the blogs there was mentioning of applying a bunch of clamps before adding additional screws but even that does not seem to help. Any ideas what I may be doing wrong? Any help is appreciated, seems like have done the 5 cuts to test the square so many times I may need to resharpen my new table saw blade!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Sounds like an easy fix ...*

Elongate or enlarge the screw holes you have between the 2 screws that are working for you. OR drill new pilot holes for new screws once you have it set up. Then counter sink the holes for the proper screw size you intend to use. Nothing should change if you are careful. :vs_cool:


----------



## jpl500 (Nov 26, 2018)

If you haven't already you might try alternating the order of putting in the screws. i.e. far left, far right, left, right, etc til you meet in the middle. If you are going fully L to R or R to L maybe you are systematically pulling the fence in one direction. Similar principle for using the star pattern for tightening lugs when mounting a car tire.

Good luck.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

First, it does not take many screws to hold a fence in place. It does not have to sustain any heavy loads.


I would not add more than 1 or possibly two screws at the most. When you are drilling the pilot holes for the new screws, be sure that you are drilling both pieces at the same time. If you have a sharp drill bit and drill slowly there is no reason for there to be any error. Opening the top hole to the screw diameter is good practice, but if not done should not cause any error. 



George


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Correct me if I'm wrong (my wife does all the time). I read somewhere to put the sled on the runners in the miter slot with double edge tape or glue. With glue, put weight the sled to keep it in position. After the glue sets, then run the screws in as mentioned by jpl500. Double edge tape would let you work immediately. I would opt out of the glue method to keep everything lined up and secure. If you need to adjust, the glue would be a no-no. JMHO.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

All the good advice above aside, I want to know how you're measuring to 0.00005"! Next question is, why?

I do accurate work and regularly work to 0.001" or 0.002" on many things I do but for my table saw sled I figure 0.005" to 0.010" is close enough.

Just curious...

David


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

if you watch the video, that particular method uses some math at the end to determine how far to move the end of the stop (at a specified distance from the pivot, etc etc.)

so, it's a calculated - not measured - value. bottom line, his sled is quite square.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

I have seen houses that were, maybe, built to the nearest inch tolerance. And that is optimistic.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nine days and counting .....*

busssawlouie is AWOL. Either he solved the issue or doesn't like our advice... who knows? The Shadow knows. :vs_OMG:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Pineknot_86 said:


> I have seen houses that were, maybe, built to the nearest inch tolerance. And that is optimistic.


\
Very optimistic.


George


----------



## buzzsawlouie (Nov 19, 2018)

Thank you everyone for your great suggestions. Sorry about being AWOL, I have a traveling job that gets in the way of this hobby.
I was able to get the fence square to about .001 taking my time and putting the screws in slowly and staggered. I used a pointed wooden block butted and clamped up against the fence and checked with a feeler gage after adding each screw to see if I could detect when it moved. I could not... I any case it ended up within what I was shooting for which to some of your comments may be excessive. I don’t plan on building a house with this sled, maybe some small furniture. Probably just my anal retentiveness shining through.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Understood. I'm OCD and get it for sure. For building furniture you're probably well on your way and we're looking forward to seeing what you build. Post photos! :grin:

David


----------



## buzzsawlouie (Nov 19, 2018)

1st project in the books!! 

Thanks again for everyone's replies. As i got deeper into my project, i quickly realized there are many other factors other than the table saw sled that will effect true square and accuracy in the project. But with a little patience and practice i think I got pretty close to what I was trying to achieve. 1st project was a weathered distressed wine cabinet for my daughter.

Thanks again!


----------



## jpl500 (Nov 26, 2018)

Looks pretty sweet to me. Great job.


----------



## JEMWood (Dec 20, 2018)

Very nice looking


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

Great looking piece for a first project. That's a great looking piece, period.


----------



## Jamesb (Jan 10, 2019)

That turned out fantastic! What’s the finish? I like that look a lot.


----------

